# Deal or No Deal??



## vestureofblood (Apr 21, 2017)

I had never heard of this brand, but after looking over I thought is was pretty good.





What do you think? Pocket or Pass??


----------



## scs (Apr 21, 2017)

If the price for this light is at least 50% less than that of its better quality Thrunite counterpart, then I believe it's an excellent deal for a beater.


----------



## Flashlike (Apr 21, 2017)

154 reviews on Amazon with 4.5 out of 5 stars. At the (approximately) $20.00 price point it looks like a good value to me. 
I would exercise caution with the supplied 18650 battery, though. It probably does not have overcharge or over-discharge protection.


----------



## BitGeek (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice review...I enjoy your channel! Keep up the good work!


----------



## hiuintahs (Apr 21, 2017)

Flashlike said:


> 154 reviews on Amazon with 4.5 out of 5 stars. At the (approximately) $20.00 price point it looks like a good value to me.
> I would exercise caution with the supplied 18650 battery, though. It probably does not have overcharge or over-discharge protection.


Fenix has a couple of new batteries like that one with built in charge port. There is a small led indicator that lets you know when its fully charged on theirs. But this budget light even without the included battery seems like a pretty good deal. I doubt I'd bite but for those that are very $$ conscientious it's another choice.

By the way I enjoyed your video.


----------



## vestureofblood (Apr 21, 2017)

BitGeek said:


> Nice review...I enjoy your channel! Keep up the good work!



Thank you 



hiuintahs said:


> Fenix has a couple of new batteries like that one with built in charge port. There is a small led indicator that lets you know when its fully charged on theirs. But this budget light even without the included battery seems like a pretty good deal. I doubt I'd bite but for those that are very $$ conscientious it's another choice.
> 
> By the way I enjoyed your video.




Just now someone pointed out to me else where that there is an indicator I had missed, on the top of the cell. Red for charging green for done.




:tinfoil:


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 21, 2017)

Moved to budget lights.


----------



## vestureofblood (Apr 21, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> Moved to budget lights.



Thank you..... I just learned about a new sub forum at CPF!


----------



## Woods Walker (Apr 21, 2017)

No problem brother. I also left a shadow up for a day so those who participated can find the thread here. I gotta check out the video.


----------



## hiuintahs (May 12, 2017)

Well, I took the plunge and got me an Atactical A1S with the XP-L and 3400mAh battery. I kind of like the light considering the price. The beam and tint are nice. The only negativity for me was that the 2nd and 3rd levels are jumpy when looking at the output with my data logging light meter within the light box. You're eyes don't see it but its not rock solid current regulated like your more expensive lights. I'm not sure if its PWM or not. The low level wasn't that jumpy and my measurement came in at 23 lumens against their stated 24 lumens. So that's pretty accurate. The max level was about 1000 lumens whereas they state 1150 lumens. I'm ok with the lower level as I wouldn't use that beyond a momentary use anyway. Looks like Thrunite is the manufacturer?


----------



## vestureofblood (May 15, 2017)

I appreciate you letting us know your thoughts on the light hiuintahs.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (May 16, 2017)

That looks an awful lot like my TN12. Just a rebadged Thrunite with crenlated bezel?


----------



## MotorHorse (May 19, 2017)

So many decent-looking budget lights lately...time to add another contender to the growing pile of lights.
The "S" version of the light looks like a decent price @ $30 for people that need a little bit more oomph.


----------



## vestureofblood (May 20, 2017)

Hugh Johnson said:


> That looks an awful lot like my TN12. Just a rebadged Thrunite with crenlated bezel?



I think I did read that somewhere, but I can't recall now where I saw it...



MotorHorse said:


> So many decent-looking budget lights lately...time to add another contender to the growing pile of lights.
> The "S" version of the light looks like a decent price @ $30 for people that need a little bit more oomph.



I may get one and do a side by side of the two and see if there's ten bucks worth of difference.


----------



## das_blinkenlighten (May 20, 2017)

I'm strongly considering this one for my first 18650 flashlight, after getting a Thrunite C2 single 18650 charger/power bank. I'd love to know the color temp of the "neutral white" - it doesn't seem to say in the product listing. I'm old school and wish there were a 3000K option for basically all lights I'd use at night.


----------



## irongate (May 20, 2017)

Nice review on the light. Nice music to go with in the city setting of showing that light in a real world setting.
For that price-keep it in the car or truck as a back-up.


----------



## vestureofblood (May 26, 2017)

das_blinkenlighten said:


> I'm strongly considering this one for my first 18650 flashlight, after getting a Thrunite C2 single 18650 charger/power bank. I'd love to know the color temp of the "neutral white" - it doesn't seem to say in the product listing. I'm old school and wish there were a 3000K option for basically all lights I'd use at night.



Ya, I've not seen anything that says the temp of the neutral white either. Most of the time when I get the neutral white version of most production lights anymore I end up with about 5000k. 4500 when I'm lucky. The only light I've picked up this year with anything warmer than that was the Convoy Tiny keychain light.. Got that one in 4000K 



irongate said:


> Nice review on the light. Nice music to go with in the city setting of showing that light in a real world setting.
> For that price-keep it in the car or truck as a back-up.



Thank you, I really appreciate you letting me know. I just loved that music too.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jun 23, 2017)

Here is the headlamp version
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?435408-A-Budget-Headlamp-if-I-ve-Seen-One!


----------



## Modernflame (Jul 1, 2017)

My Thrunite TN12 happily eats protected and unprotected 18650 cells. I wonder if the Atactical is the same, since it is designed to accommodate the longer proprietary battery with the USB port and circuitry.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi Modernflame,

Just now I put my shortest flat top unprotected cell in there and it works. If you hit the tail cap hard enough it will break the connection and power off, but this took a pretty good strike to do it.


----------



## mn_doggie (Jul 3, 2017)

I ordered the $19.99 Atactical light and have had it for a week or so. great bang for the buck. Showed it to a few friends and they also ordered them. 

Hopefully these will last a few years.

UPDATE

The friend who bought two had one DOA.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for sharing mn. I just ordered another one too. A friend bought the one I had, he showed it to someone and that guy wants the one I have on the way... Good for even non flashaholics I guess.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jul 3, 2017)

What's everyone doing for a holster.....if any? I had an extra Jetbeam holster laying around. It fits and works for the time being but it's just a tad bit too short. Flap could be about 3/4" longer.


----------



## LightSickness (Jan 1, 2018)

Love your reviews...well done!


----------

